# Swiss gold permanent filter



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with the one cup permanent filter from swiss gold?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0056ZVVHA/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1335867096&sr=8-1

The guys at londinium espresso seem to like it.

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/swissgold-filter-fresh-roasted-coffee-filters

It seemed like an interesting idea.

Nick


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive got the top link from amazon. Its really great actually once youve nailed the ground coffee amounts its so easy to use. I tend to put preground coffee in at the moment at work because i cant be bothered to grind some daily.

Well worth getting one.

PaulN


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Got one the other day & loving it.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

was that the one cup filter or the larger one?


----------



## Cassidyj (May 8, 2012)

i love it

!


----------



## Cassidyj (May 8, 2012)

i love it

!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beebah, it was the KF300 single cup brewer. Just tried it this morning without the diffuser & lid (after reading a tip on CoffeeGeek), 30g water, 30s bloom, then add 250ml water, over 16.5g beans filter grind...best cup I've had out of it to date (& best brewed coffee). Richer & rounder. I had been adding a drop of dairy in the past (generally do to drip brews), but really didn't feel the need this time.

Can't say whether dumping the diffuser was the only reason for the change, as I used a jug to measure quantities this time (lost previous points of reference for volume), which would have reduced brew temperature (had been waiting 30s from boil, then dumping water straight from the kettle into the diffuser).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just had another mug from the KF300, diffuser-less. Knockout!...Waiting for my fresh beans to de-gas, so using Cafe Direct Macchu Picchu (a regular standby for such times) and definitely getting a much smoother cup, more complex, better mouthfeel than box instructions/Londinium Youtube method.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

buying one simple, looks great


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

oh they do a cone for filter too, more things to buy


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

geordie-barista said:


> oh they do a cone for filter too


I've been through two of them now. Would not be without one for my Technivorm, absolutely and without doubt an essential purchase IMO.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

beebah said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the one cup permanent filter from swiss gold?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0056ZVVHA/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1335867096&sr=8-1


I have one of these which hasn't been used since I bought the Classic. However, I'm away next week and want to take the SwissGold filter with me.

What is the recommendation for redialling the Super Jolly as I'll grind some of Rave's Italian before I go? Also, what weight of coffee should I use in the filter (I normally single dose 18g for the Classic).

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently bought one of these and I've been following this advice, which works for me: The Londinium Espresso Blog: How to use a Swissgold filter


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I use 14g-16g in the KF300, fine drip, but I don't use the dispersion screen, I just bloom with 1.5 times the coffee weight & use like a regular pour over (with a pouring kettle).


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks beebah, you have just reminded me about these... And I have just hit the button.

Some months back I was discussing the merits of the Aeropress with Reiss at Londinium and he told me that he doesn't rate it too highly compared with the Swissgold. He talked about natural coffee oils being held back by the paper filter of the Aeropress...

So, I ignored him and went off to buy an Aeropress with a kaffielogic(?) metal filter. Naturally, after a couple of weeks of fiddling, it got left on the windowsill and there it sits, all forlorn like.

I am sure it is very good, its reputation precedes it, but I got bored with the fiddling... The Swissgold is just pour and wait essentially.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I went coarser on the grind (about a quarter turn on the Super Jolly) and used 18g as I normally would. Seemed to work.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I use 14g-16g in the KF300, fine drip, but I don't use the dispersion screen, I just bloom with 1.5 times the coffee weight & use like a regular pour over (with a pouring kettle).


Mark, by dispersion screen, I assume you mean the insert?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NeilR said:


> Mark, by dispersion screen, I assume you mean the insert?


Yes indeed, the insert is a good idea if you don't have a pouring kettle, but it can cause a hydraulic lock sometimes, stalling the brew & the gap between the outer cone & the insert fills with slurry...a friend of mine got impatient once and pressed down the insert during brewing only to have water & grinds squirt out round the top edge of the brewer...OK, it was me & I overfilled it, I'm an idiot...most folk probably wouldn't have that particular issue ;-)

It is pretty easy to get a good cup out of the KF300 though.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Got one delivered today, the insert looks like it can deliver an even saturation. Will try out and report back.

Regards,

T.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Enjoyed the coffee from the Swissgold filter over the last week. It couldn't have been easier to use and shows that if you have decent quality coffee going in, you'll get good coffee out.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a big fan. Use it in my Technovorm and far prefer the taste to a Chemex paper filter. No doubt the Chemex produces cleaner coffee but often I want coffee to taste like coffee if you know what I mean.


----------



## alecmuffett (Jan 13, 2019)

I've had 2x of these for 20+ years, and still use them regularly/weekly; interesting to read on the Amazon link that they swapped from goldplated foils to something new...


----------

